# ACA Signup



## Fuzzy (Sep 27, 2013)

I received a letter today from my employer... that was just a bunch of legalese and other gobbilygook; but not the letter I've been waiting for. I know my employer is going to provide coverage, and that I'll probably be able to keep my current plan through UHC, just pay alot more for it. 

I really haven't paid much attention, and was dreading the fact that I might actually have to go to some .gov website and start filling out paperwork.

Has anyone else started/finished/hid their head in the sand too?


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 2, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I received a letter today from my employer... that was just a bunch of legalese and other gobbilygook; but not the letter I've been waiting for. I know my employer is going to provide coverage, and that I'll probably be able to keep my current plan through UHC, just pay alot more for it.
> 
> I really haven't paid much attention, and was dreading the fact that I might actually have to go to some .gov website and start filling out paperwork.
> 
> Has anyone else started/finished/hid their head in the sand too?



It's all a big mystery to me. I am self-employed, and pay over $1,100 a month for very basic Kaiser coverage with a huge deductible for me and my wife, and neither of us has any health issues. So I was/am quite interested to see if I can get a break. But though I spent hours reading up on all the new stuff, I really can't figure out if a bronze, gold, silver, platinum or plutonium plan would really work better and not cost a fortune.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 2, 2013)

You're considering-it. Still. Which is competition for your existing plan. Hence, Obamacare works.


----------



## HereticFA (Oct 3, 2013)

Webmaster said:


> I really can't figure out if a bronze, gold, silver, platinum or plutonium plan would really work better and not cost a fortune.


Go for the plutonium plan, I hear it's a hot choice but very expensive. It's only sold by the kg but it lasts for hundreds of generations.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 3, 2013)

sense of humor over this. Yet, another triumph-of...........*Obama-care*


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 4, 2013)

HereticFA said:


> Go for the plutonium plan, I hear it's a hot choice but very expensive. It's only sold by the kg but it lasts for hundreds of generations.


Healthcare delivery via ICBM!


----------

